# Zac wanted a beer



## foxylady (Jan 16, 2008)

and he got it  my lad knocked the can of the table and Zac was straight in there 


















And we had a visiter today


























My 2 youngest one's are on the horse


----------



## daycare4dogs (Apr 29, 2008)

why let your dog drink beer, whether or not he nocked it down? 

they shouldnt have it and you shouldnt let him have it, full stop!


----------



## Kat28 (Mar 19, 2008)

You will have to buy him some of that dog beer they are selling in pet shops now


----------



## daycare4dogs (Apr 29, 2008)

i think that dog beer is a waste of time, its so pointless, dogs are not meant to have beer in the first place so why make dog beer?


----------



## foxylady (Jan 16, 2008)

daycare4dogs said:


> why let your dog drink beer, whether or not he nocked it down?
> 
> they shouldnt have it and you shouldnt let him have it, full stop!


Excuse me but it was knocked on the ground and my daughter happened to have the camera in her hand at the time and got the pic's. So please tell me how do you stop a dog staying away from things that are accidently spilt??



snowy said:


> You will have to buy him some of that dog beer they are selling in pet shops now


LOL i might have to look at that  first time he has had it, don't think he was impressed


----------



## daycare4dogs (Apr 29, 2008)

never meant to be rude, just voicing my opinion like everyone else on here!


----------



## foxylady (Jan 16, 2008)

daycare4dogs said:


> never meant to be rude, just voicing my opinion like everyone else on here!


Fair enough, but you made it sound that i give my dog a beer and agree with it.


----------



## catzndogz (Mar 12, 2008)

when my o/h put his beer down meg my springer will always try to help him drink it  great pics


----------



## Guest (May 11, 2008)

Milo loves beer, only really Fosters or Carlsberg though, he's not keen on any others! Just like his dad! 

Nice pics by the way! Are they all your kids in the pics with the horse?


----------



## foxylady (Jan 16, 2008)

ajshep1984 said:


> Milo loves beer, only really Fosters or Carlsberg though, he's not keen on any others! Just like his dad!
> 
> Nice pics by the way! Are they all your kids in the pics with the horse?


LOL, you just can't stop dogs trying to get everything you have 
The 2 kids on the horse are mine (the other 3 was out of shot)



sam&meg said:


> when my o/h put his beer down meg my springer will always try to help him drink it  great pics


You can't put anything down with mine cause he will have it


----------



## Guest (May 11, 2008)

foxylady said:


> LOL, you just can't stop dogs trying to get everything you have


Nope, he likes a drop of wine on special occasions too!


----------



## foxylady (Jan 16, 2008)

ajshep1984 said:


> Nope, he likes a drop of wine on special occasions too!


That is a big NO NO, i refuse to share my wine


----------



## Guest (May 11, 2008)

foxylady said:


> That is a big NO NO, i refuse to share my wine


LOL, I don't think you'll get a choice in the matter now he's got a taste for it!


----------



## foxylady (Jan 16, 2008)

i will drink the bugger before i put my glass down


----------



## Guest (May 11, 2008)

foxylady said:


> i will drink the bugger before i put my glass down


I bet you will with all those kids around!


----------



## foxylady (Jan 16, 2008)

theres only one kid that i have to be carefull with


----------



## Guest (May 11, 2008)

foxylady said:


> theres only one kid that i have to be carefull with


I meant the stress of having kids!


----------



## foxylady (Jan 16, 2008)

lol stress of having kids makes me drink


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

great pics, dogs will drink and eat anything wont they, yep kids can drive you to drink, I have 4 so know the feeling LOL


----------



## leanne (Apr 2, 2008)

foxylady said:


> lol stress of having kids makes me drink


oh come on mum we aint that bad


----------



## Guest (May 12, 2008)

Excellent pics  my old girl used to luv beer, she nicked it all the time, she still would if she had half a chance, but at 14 i think its a no no lol.

she still trys to knock it over all the time for a secret swig 
ohh and she didnt mind wat beer it was 

lovely pics of the kids on horse aswell...very sweet bless em


----------



## Smudgeypants (Mar 21, 2008)

great pics,,,smudge has done the same,,,many times,,,


----------



## carol (Nov 2, 2007)

if there beer around freya loves trying to get it 
and the others but crystal is more of a lady and likes wine lol lol 
although litma like cider more


----------



## andrea 35 (Nov 22, 2007)

Daisy and Jess drool if you have a beer !!! i usually save them a tinny drop lol ,although they love when you blow the bottle top and make that noise , My old dog used to love budwieser would go mad for a swig lol and equally mad for the metal lid LOL he used to throw it up to catch it never swallowed one either.


----------



## Guest (May 12, 2008)

andrea 35 said:


> Daisy and Jess drool if you have a beer !!! i usually save them a tinny drop lol ,although they love when you blow the bottle top and make that noise , My old dog used to love budwieser would go mad for a swig lol and equally mad for the metal lid LOL he used to throw it up to catch it never swallowed one either.


ooo if my ethel was at ur house wen them lids was on offa she would of had a great time  she has a fetish for lids lol


----------



## Gemma83 (Mar 5, 2008)

My house rabbit was a terror for knocking over beer bottles and licking it up, and sticking her head in wine glasses - so its not just dogs!!!


----------



## Guest (May 12, 2008)

Gemma83 said:


> My house rabbit was a terror for knocking over beer bottles and licking it up, and sticking her head in wine glasses - so its not just dogs!!!


 PMSL, never heard anything like that before!


----------



## Gemma83 (Mar 5, 2008)

ajshep1984 said:


> PMSL, never heard anything like that before!


we have always been a family that eat at the dinner table so when we finished dinner we would put her on the table so she could join us and she would just walk around th table sticking her head in our wine glasses, she used to eat the fermeneted pears in the garden too, and then stumble round the garden!!!


----------



## Guest (May 12, 2008)

Gemma83 said:


> we have always been a family that eat at the dinner table so when we finished dinner we would put her on the table so she could join us and she would just walk around th table sticking her head in our wine glasses, she used to eat the fermeneted pears in the garden too, and then stumble round the garden!!!


LOL, you must be mad! I can just imagine our bunny on the dining table! Nightmare!


----------



## Gemma83 (Mar 5, 2008)

she used to sit under the table , but then we took up the carpet and poished the wood floor and she couldn't walk on it any more, as rabbits are socible animals and she seemed bored sitting in the door way it just seemed like a natural thing to do, she was always very well behaved (apart from her drinking!)


----------



## jeanie (Nov 11, 2007)

Mine will be in a glass of beer to if hubby put it down on floor for a second , they both love it, we let them have a taste now and again. great pics lovely kids and horse.


----------

